# ID Please



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

ID please. I'm quite sure it's a Sanchezi, and it was sold to me a Sanchezi, but this is also the lfs that sold me my Dent as a Brandtii. Thanks for the help on the Dent ID by the way.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Certainly looks like S. sanchezi to me.


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks fro your time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that is a very nice sanchezi, beautiful coloration...


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks. That means a lot coming from a guy with some awesome fish. Just got into the hobby and the sanchezi is my forth piranha. I think he looks great. But he's still a bit freaked out. Only had him for a couple of days now.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

just give him some time and he'll come around, if he looks that good after just a couple days, i can't imagine what he'll look like once he settles in... keep us updated


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

He's about 3.5"-4" already, but I'll keep him updated as he settles in.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh yeah no mistakening that beautiful sanchezi for somthing else. Nice pick up!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nice teeth


----------

